# calling IUI success stories?



## TON

Hi all,

I'm new to the site so brief introduction (or infertility history really!). I've been trying to get pregnant for nearly two years. My periods did restart after coming off the pill and, after tests, i was diagnosed with PCOS which, in my case, has meant no unassisted ovulation. I had seven cycles on clomid which were successful in terms of ovulation but not in conceiving. My DH little fellas are okay but not great. Now I'm in my 2ww of my first IUI. 

I'm feeling pretty pessimistic about the IUI as its success rates are so low and my three friends who went through the IUI treatment were unsucessful (although they are all now either pregnant or have babies due to IVF so that does give hope). I was wondering whether there were people out there with positive IUI stories - those in the elusive 10-15% - some good stories would really help to keep my spirits up at the moment  

cheers
tam


----------



## Elly

HI Tamo

I've been told your chance of a BFP can be as high as 25% (i.e. higher than IVF) if there is no problem with the sperm. When I had my IUI I was told a 10% success rate was average.  I was lucky enough to have a BFP first time as were loads of others on this site. For me the site was the thing that got me through the 2ww. Everyone was really supportive. 

Stay positive and best of luck

Elly x


----------



## NicolaG

Hi Tamo

I have had 2 successes with IUI.  I have a little boy who is nearly 4, (4th cycle of IUI - assisted) and I am currently 32 weeks pregnant with a little girl (1st cycle of natural IUI).  So it does work and I would encourage you to stay very positive and rest as much as possible.

Wishing you tons of luck!

Nic


----------



## Clarebabes

Elly said:


> I've been told your chance of a BFP can be as high as 25% (i.e. higher than IVF) if there is no problem with the sperm.


Is that true? I'm glad the chances have gone up from my perception!!!

Tam,

I am having my first basting on Saturday, so can't give you any success stories yet, but wish you all the best for your cycle 

Cheers
Clare


----------



## emsy25

Hi Tamo,

I have 3 lots of DIUI, the first (with 50mg clomid) was negative, but on the second (with 50mg clomid) I got a positive sadly miscarried at 7 weeks and then on our third (with 50mg clomid) I got another positive.  This one stayed with us and I am expecting our first child at the end of May.  

Good Luck with your future treatment.
Emma
x x x x


----------



## professor waffle

I got pg with my 2nd assisted IUI, I was told my chances were about 20% but if it hadn' worked on the 2nd go my private cons was suggesting we went for IVF instead!

IUI can & does work!


----------



## Elly

Clarebabes said:


> Elly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told your chance of a BFP can be as high as 25% (i.e. higher than IVF) if there is no problem with the sperm.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that true? I'm glad the chances have gone up from my perception!!!
Click to expand...

I've got a book called "getting pregnant" in its very small section on IUI it says "if the sperm are normal or nearly normal then the success rate is higher than that of IVF".

Good luck

Elly xx


----------



## clare mitchell

Hi tam, Hopefully you get this message, I am new to the site (today) so not really sure if I'm using it properly. We've just finished our fourth I.U.I treatment & we found out Monday it failed. Our third one however was successful but unfortunately it ended in a miscarriage @ 6 weeks so there is hope. We plan to start again on my next cycle & hopefully that one will work, the question is how many do you carry on for? After we lost the baby our consultant said we could have a further 3 attempts at I.U.I but it is a crappy success rate isn't it! How many attempts have you had? How have you found it, are u OK, would love to chat or even just get a reply. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## charliezoom

Hi Tamo,

I got a BFP with Clomid & IUI with PCOS & Male Factor, this happened first time both times for us (sadly first pg - had to have medical termination as our lil girl was very very poorly). It's been a conception success for us!

Don't give up it works for lots of us. Give it a go!

My advise is try to relax about it. If and only an if it doesn't work there is the next time or there are other options. Possibilities are always there.

I really hope you get a BFP - sending you lots of  .

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Clarebabes

Thanks Elly, that's cheered me up no end!  The frozen sperm was high quality when it was collected so hopefully they will be good little swimmers 

Cheers
Clare



Elly said:


> Clarebabes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told your chance of a BFP can be as high as 25% (i.e. higher than IVF) if there is no problem with the sperm.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that true? I'm glad the chances have gone up from my perception!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a book called "getting pregnant" in its very small section on IUI it says "if the sperm are normal or nearly normal then the success rate is higher than that of IVF".
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Elly xx
Click to expand...


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS

...

we have pco and low sperm count   ... we were referred straight for ivf  , had all the injections  , got to 3 days before egg collection   (right at the end of ivf treatment) and we didnt have enough follicles, so they were going to cancel the ivf cycle   ...

after leaving the clinic, 2x hours later they rang to say they were cancelling the ivf cycle this time     , BUT they would convert to IUI instead    .. had to take my HCG injection, went in to be basted (had less than 7 million sperm which were perfect  ), didnt for one minute think we would get a   .. then17 days later, low and behold, we received the biggest shock of our lives .. we got a    ...

a total miracle baby ... against all odds we did it ... dreams can come true ... (we were trying for 4 years!    )

   

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## Clarebabes

Great story Sweetcheeks.  Good luck with the pregnancy!

Did anyone take any particular precautionsbefore IUI.  Can I have a drink tonight? 

Clare


----------



## morky

Clare

We had our third IUI on the 15th of Feb.  Bit like you we were sceptical of it, and pretty much saw it as a holding tactic for IVF.  We both had stinking colds on the day of the Baste, and to top it off got drenched walking the 1/2 mile back to town from the hospital (not to mention battered by hail).  We were TOTALLY gobsmacked when we got our BFP!!!!! still not really sunk in.

As a chap I feel obliged to so some dull maths but bear with it. The results are interesting.  Lets say there is a 15% of success in each cycle.  Over multiple cycles then the following happens to a population of 100.  

Cycle 1 15 BFPs leaving 85 for cycle 2
cyc 2, 13 bfps leaving 72 for cycle 3
cyc 3  11 bfps leaving 61
cyc 4  9 bfp leaving 52

So for 15% chance of positive each cycle there is nearly a 50% of being pregnant at the end of cycle 4.  If there is a 20% in each cycle this goes up to 60% !!! It is also apparently true that repeated medicated cycles actually increase the likelihood over the previous cycle !!!

IUI it appears really can work !!! As for precautions, Mrs M stuck with the folic acid, and we cut the booze out nearly all together.  Thats about it really other than BMS within 24 hours of the baste (a no no at our clinic, but as usual no two clinics agree on whats right)

Hope that helps and GOOD LUCK


----------



## Clarebabes

Thanks Mr M, I am glad you got a positive result and the explanation makes sense.  I hope it doesn't take 4 attempts for us at over 500 quid a go, we'll not be going on that holiday this year  

The thing is, at this present time, I don't think there is anything wrong with me.  I've had a baby before and it is only the fact Dave is infertile which is holding us back.  Hopefully that should increase our chances, shouldn't it?

Anyway, I've totally hijacked this thread and good luck again for the BFP!!!!  

Clare


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS

Me Again ....

i was thinking so much that i wouldnt get a bfp ... that i had a few drinks during my   ....      i know its bad, but thats how convinced i was that it just wasent going to work - and yet it did ...

have a few   a little of what u like does you good!!!  

Sweetcheeks xxxxx


----------



## carrie3479

sweetcheeks congratulations on your BFP (and everyone else who has acheived one) good luck with the next 9 months
corrina


----------



## tomsmummy

Hiya
It definately works as we to conceived on our 2nd IUI. The first was a natural cycle then fell preg on second go which was assisted with Menopur. Now 26 weeks preg.
Lots and lots of luck and stay positive


----------



## northern lass

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck. I have PCOS and unable to ovulate on a variety of drugs so not very positive. But we got a BFP on our 1st IUI and our son is now 13 months. Stay positive   
Join the IUI girls thread, kept me going and I've made some fab friends.
Good Luck

Northern Lass xx


----------



## TON

Hello all,

Thanks so much for all the success stories. It is good to hear that it does work and we're not just going through the motions. I particularly enjoyed the maths - it's sometimes difficult to look at these things rationally  

Good luck to everyone!

Tam


----------



## reebok

hi been tyring for a baby for 10 years now my partner had the test done and come back ok so the doc said that he will put me though some test and he did and thay come back that i had pcos .so he satrted me on clomid .so i had 6 trys at this on 25mg but no luck so .we want back and he sai the next step is iui so i said ok so i am ready to go in next mouth but i am scared that the iui ant going to work because i have pcos can anyone help me because it has been too long now and all i want is a baby thanks xx


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Reebok, 
I'm new to this page, mostly post on another IUI one but this caught my eye this morning.

I feel like maybe it's too early to count as a success story but I too have bad PCOS and had 9 cycles of Clomid with no luck (50mg/100mg/150mg). My hubby and I have been trying to conceive for over 5 years. We were then referred for 3 rounds of IUI. First and second cycles were unsuccessful. HOWEVER third cycle, day of insemination was 3 December last year...and just before Christmas I got my BFP!!! It's still very early days and i just want to get through these next few weeks..BUT the IUI was successful!! Right now we are pregnant!

Did have a scare on Sunday though with heavy bleeding, but went it to the Early Pregnancy Unit for early scan (as it was a bank hol and clinic was closed) and there was a little heart beating!! Doc did think I actually had 2 babies...she saw a biggish clot that was same size and shape as the viable pregnancy sac and in her experience, she seems to think that was a second baby that didnt make it, hence the bleeding. But the other one seems to be going strong so far. I was dated as 6.5 weeks so half way through 1st trimester! Still cant believe we are pregnant! It's been a long 5 years and it felt like we would never fall pregnant...but then i saw that little heart beat on Monday and I was in total awe!!

I know you have been trying twice as long as we have...but just dont give up hope and stay as positive as possible. Its so hard at times but a positive attitude does wonders for your body and how it functions....stress hormones knock out all the other hormones from doing the work they are supposed to be doing in order for conceiving a baby. And the day of you actual insemination, take it completely easy afterwards....put a DVD on or something and lie on the sofa for  the afternoon. Just try and feel totally relaxed.

I know everyone is different but i was told that my cervix sits at an odd angle. So the first IUI attempt didnt go well because nurse wasn't able to get the sperm through the cervix and into the uterus...was only able to deposit at very top of cervix which isn't ideal. So next time i was told to have a full bladder at the insemination as a full bladder lifts up the cervix into a better position. And both 2nd and 3rd times, the actual procedure went sooooo smoothly compared to the first. So if you dont know, maybe just worth asking nurse/doc beforehand whether you should have full/empty bladder at insemination.  

I go in for another scan at the clinic on the 17th Jan so I'm hoping and praying that all will be fine with baby. 

I wish you all the luck for your IUI next month. Are you having a medicated cycle? I had the Fostimon 75 injections plus trigger shot day before insemination. 

Would be great to see how it goes...keep me posted


----------



## LadyG85

Hiya Ton,

Me and My DP where successful with our 2nd IUI treatment last month  I was sceptical like you, after my first one failed I thought 'OMG its never gunna happen' and I was waiting to see the 'NOT PREGNANT' sign on Clearblue Pregnancy test last month... But I was completely in shock when I tested 3 days early it said 'PREGNANT 1-2' and then on my actual testing day 'PREGNANT 2-3'.

IUI definitely does work, so don't give up hope! I'm 5 and a bit weeks now and still can't beleive it but so grateful that we where given the opportunity to have IUI treatment and after all the tests that we where put through for a whole year finally paid off in the end 

Wishing you lots of luck in your cycles and hope you get your BFP soon!  xxx


----------



## CeeDeeBee

Thanks Tam for this post,
It's great to hear so many good stories.

I've had 2 'goes' at IUI, the chlomid option wasn't relevant as I am ovulating so have been on drug assisted IUI which in drugs terms is similar to IVF. If you do have to do this then don't be freaked out by the injections...or by the bleak DVD of the woman injecting her tummy that goes with one of the drugs, she's like an android, very counterproductive! They aren't as bad as the thought of them..if that makes any sense. I did find the hormonal side effects a challenge but after reading this thread I know I shouldn't be put off by my experiences and disappointments so far. This site also helped me through the tough times and now is making me approach things with a positive outlook when it is so easy with all the drugs whirling around to be sad about things.

So thanks and good luck all.
x
Cee


----------

